# Bourdeaux



## COESR (Mar 1, 2008)

i cant seem to find much information on this bloodline...anybody know any good kennels with bourdeux dogs? my dog "Boogie Mane" is bourdeaux/gotti


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

do you have his pedigree, becuase byb's like to say boudreaux b/c its a known game line. Idk where you got your dog but people claim their dogs are of the common lines or ones they think are popular. A lot of dogs around here are boudreaux, mainly b/c floyd lived in lafayette.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bodreaux aND gotti?thats a strange combination for sure,bodreaux is a game line,originaly, and still to this day used as a combat dog as well as other activitys of course.
I noticed your spelling of the name was bordeaux,that is actually a name for the french mastiff"dogue de bordeaux",is your dog part mastiff or are you refering to the game line of dogs bodreaux?just curious..
heres a match report concerning his most famous dog"eli". 
http://www.pbreporter.com/eli.htm


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

heres some more info
http://www.pitarchive.org/?q=taxonomy/term/272
he was also arrested for alleged dog fighting or breeding dogs for fighting a few years back,really just a witch hunt in my eyes...
http://www.unchainyourdog.org/news/050607LABust.htm


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea that's a crazy combo... but i have seen a jeep/camelot dog so it is possible. But do you have the papers if you can can you post up the Sire and Dam. Like spaceghost stated a lot of people will just tell you your dog it this or that because they have heard the name before and those to bloodlines are very popular in the bully and pit bull world but never really get mixed with each other.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Perhaps if you spelled it correctly Boudreaux, you'd have better luck. I have some Boudreaux dogs so what would you like to know/info do you seek. If you've got questions I can try and answer.



cane76 said:


> bodreaux aND gotti?thats a strange combination for sure,bodreaux is a game line,originaly, and still to this day used as a combat dog as well as other activitys of course.
> I noticed your spelling of the name was bordeaux,that is actually a name for the french mastiff"dogue de bordeaux",is your dog part mastiff or are you refering to the game line of dogs bodreaux?just curious..
> heres a match report concerning his most famous dog"eli".
> http://www.pbreporter.com/eli.htm


I noticed you spelled it bodreaux instead of boudreax.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Call these guys

http://www.whiteoakbiterkennels.com/index.html


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Old_Blood said:


> Perhaps if you spelled it correctly Boudreaux, you'd have better luck. I have some Boudreaux dogs so what would you like to know/info do you seek. If you've got questions I can try and answer.
> 
> I noticed you spelled it bodreaux instead of boudreax.


one thing im not is a english major........


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of Boudreaux' dogs

me and Floyd Boudreaux with my Boudreaux dog Rolex in Louisiana










his dam Africa










Rolex again


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice Jeff!!!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

She is nice pulldawgpits.

Here is one we bred, she is out crossed. 13xs Maverick on bottom.









Her dam









This is the dams sire owned by a friend


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful. Now we're getting somewhere. LOL


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice red dog Old Blood.

Rolex is an outcross as well, he is out of White Oak Biters Africa (100% Boudreaux) and TNT's Buckshot. I really like the Boudreaux/TNT cross, lots of fire and drive.


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

heres some info on floyd from another forum:
http://www.pitbull-family.com/bloodlines-f27/boudreaux-t520.htm


----------

